# Lecteur de PDF dans Safari : PB au redémarrage



## diffeomorpheus (17 Mai 2010)

Bonjour , 

Je deviens folle avec Adobe Reader et leurs logiciels d'auto-réparation au démarrage, j'espère que je pourrai trouver de l'aide ici. Je m'explique. 

J'aimerais que Preview (Aperçu) soit mon lecteur PDF par défaut dans Safari, je le trouve très rapide, pratique et léger. A l'installation de Adobe Reader 9, celui ci s'est gracieusement auto proclamé lecteur par défaut de pdf dans Safari. Après quelques minutes de navigation, j'ai été décocher la case dans Adobe Reader. Rien n'y fait, cette case se re-coche systématiquement. 

En cherchant un peu plus, j'ai lu qu'il fallait supprimer le fichier /Library/Internet Plug-Ins/AdobePDFViewer.plugin , ce que j'ai fait. Après un redémarrage de Safari, victoire, Preview lisait les pdf. Mais quelle ne fut pas ma surprise lors du redémarrage suivant du système, de voir que ce fichier était réapparu, avec comme première conséquence que Adobe Reader ouvrait les PDF dans Safari. 

J'ai répété la manipulation plusieurs fois, à chaque redémarrage ceci se reproduit. 

J'ai donc désinstallé Adobe Reader, mais c'est pire car au lieu de les ouvrir avec Adobe Reader, il me demande la localité d'Adobe Reader et ne veut rien d'autre. 

En bidouillant encore un peu, j'ai été chatouiller le fichier /Library/Application Support/Adobe/Acrobat/RdrFRA90SelfHeal.xml car il paraitrait qu'Adobe s'auto répare à chaque démarrage du système. En effet, les applications du style Adobe Help Viewer.app réapparaissent miraculeusement au démarrage. Changer les répertoires mentionnés dans ce fichier ne change rien au problème, le plugin se replace toujours au démarrage dans le même répertoire. 

Je suis perdue et très énervée contre Adobe qui a un comportement très intrusif sur ma machine ! Ils ne fournissent même pas de logiciel de désinstallation propre ! 

Je n'ai trouvé nulle part d'informations me permettant de sortir de ce problème, si quelqu'un a une idée, je lui serai très reconnaissante,

Merci !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
et bienvenue sur MacGé,

Dans AdobeReader > Préférences > Internet,  on peut désactiver AdobeReader comme lecteur par défaut des PDF dans Safari  en décochant  l'item "Afficher dans le navigateur à laide de : AdobeReader".

	= à refaire/revérifier à chaque mise à jour d'AdobeReader !!!


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Mai 2010)

Et pour redonner la main à Safari et au module PDF intégré, il est parfois nécessaire de supprimer ~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.safari.plist

Il serait aussi opportun de s'assurer que Aperçu est bien le lecteur PDF par défaut du système (cmd-I sur un PDF).

*Note du modo :* et tout ce qui concerne Safari, c'est dans "Internet et réseau qu'on en parle !


----------



## diffeomorpheus (18 Mai 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> et bienvenue sur MacGé,
> 
> Dans AdobeReader > Préférences > Internet,  on peut désactiver AdobeReader comme lecteur par défaut des PDF dans Safari  en décochant  l'item "Afficher dans le navigateur à laide de : AdobeReader".
> ...


Bonjour et merci pour votre intérêt, 
Cette manipulation a été la première que j'ai faite, mais elle n'a servi à rien car cette case se recoche toute seule, et apparait cochée à chaque nouvelle ouverture de Adobe Reader.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h09 ----------




Moonwalker a dit:


> Et pour redonner la main à Safari et au module PDF intégré, il est parfois nécessaire de supprimer ~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.safari.plist
> 
> Il serait aussi opportun de s'assurer que Aperçu est bien le lecteur PDF par défaut du système (cmd-I sur un PDF).
> 
> *Note du modo :* et tout ce qui concerne Safari, c'est dans "Internet et réseau qu'on en parle !


Bonjour,

Preview est bien mon lecteur de PDF par défaut du système. 

Concernant ~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.safari.plist, ce fichier a l'air de contenir mes préférences, mes dernières recherches, ma page d'accueil, mes répertoires de téléchargement etc... J'aimerais une solution qui n'implique pas de supprimer ce fichier.  Mon problème, en fait, est la réapparition systématique du fichier /Library/Internet Plug-Ins/AdobePDFViewer.plugin à chaque redémarrage.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Mai 2010)

Une page d'accueil ça se redéfinit.

Les téléchargement, les cookies, les signets ne sont pas dépendants de ce fichier. Simplement les réglages de Safari de la fenêtre Préférences et de la barre d'outils. Ça se remet en quelques secondes.

Une autre solution : virer la daube reader. Inutile sur Mac OS X dans 98 % des cas.

Et virer les préférences de la daube reader, t'as pensé ?


----------



## kena73 (18 Mai 2010)

tu y étais presque... il suffisait de faire ce que j'ai expliqué ici


----------



## diffeomorpheus (19 Mai 2010)

Bonjour et merci pour cette réponse, 
C'est précisément ce que je fais, mettre le fichier /Library/Internet Plug-Ins/AdobePDFViewer.plugin dans un sous dossier Disabled Plug-Ins. Rien n'y fait, le fichier réapparait à chaque redémarrage. Une idée du pourquoi de la chose ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h18 ----------




Moonwalker a dit:


> Une page d'accueil ça se redéfinit.
> 
> Les téléchargement, les cookies, les signets ne sont pas dépendants de ce fichier. Simplement les réglages de Safari de la fenêtre Préférences et de la barre d'outils. Ça se remet en quelques secondes.
> 
> ...


Bonjour, 
La "daube Reader" est déjà dégagée de mon ordinateur depuis un bout de temps, quant à ses préférences, je suis un peu perdue car j'ai beaucoup de programmes Adobe (installés par les admins car il s'agit d'un ordinateur de boulot) et je n'ai pas envie de virer un fichier utile à un autre programme... quel fichier puis - je supprimer a priori ? Est ce que Acrobat c'est pareil que Adobe Reader ?


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Mai 2010)

Ça se complique ton histoire.

Fallait déjà nous dire que tu n'es pas admin de la machine. Ça change beaucoup de choses.

Comment tu fais pour virer Adobe Reader si tu n'es pas admin ? De même, comment interviens-tu dans /Bibliothèque ?

En plus, si Acrobat est de la partie ce n'est plus vraiment la même chanson...

Tout ça relève de l'administration et des droits y afférents.


----------



## diffeomorpheus (19 Mai 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ça se complique ton histoire.
> 
> Fallait déjà nous dire que tu n'es pas admin de la machine. Ça change beaucoup de choses.
> 
> ...


Je suis admin, mais il existe d'autres personnes qui sont aussi admin et qui de temps en temps installent des choses à distance sur ma machine sans me prévenir, ce qui me crée parfois des surprises.  

En l'occurence, j'ai beaucoup de choses Adobe installées dont je ne me sers jamais, j'ai entrepris de supprimer Extension Manager, Bridge et Device Central. Je redémarre et je vois si le fichier réapparait... 

Sinon, je n'ai toujours pas compris ce qu'était Acrobat...


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Mai 2010)

Adobe Acrobat est l'outil de création de PDF. Le Reader n'en constitue alors qu'une partie.

C'est là que cela devient un peu plus compliqué.

Bon. Dans tous les cas, ce qui est dans ~/Bibliothèque n'influe que sur ta session. Les fichiers de préférence sont reconstitués à l'ouverture de l'application qu'ils concernent. Ce ne sont simplement que des réglages à refaire.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Mai 2010)

diffeomorpheus a dit:


> C'est précisément ce que je fais, mettre le fichier /Library/Internet Plug-Ins/AdobePDFViewer.plugin dans un sous dossier Disabled Plug-Ins. Rien n'y fait, le fichier réapparait à chaque redémarrage. Une idée du pourquoi de la chose ?


Mon plugin est dans le paquet de l'application AdobeReader 9.3.1, et pas dans le dossier InternetPlugins
= j'ai modifié la préférence "Afficher dans le navigateur à l'aide de" dans la version précédente d' AdobeReader.

J'ai retrouvé le plugin en passant par le _com.adobe.acrobat.pdfviewer.plist_ qui m'a indiqué son chemin (file://localhost/Applications/Adobe%20Reader%209/Adobe%20Reader.app/),

et ce plist se trouve dans les Préférences de la Bibliothèque de MacintoshHD (et pas dans celle de mon compte admin) 
alors que j'ai modifié la préférence "Afficher dans le navigateur" dans mon seul compte ! 


Et je n'ai que le Reader, pas l'Acrobat&#8230;


----------



## diffeomorpheus (21 Mai 2010)

diffeomorpheus a dit:


> Je suis admin, mais il existe d'autres personnes qui sont aussi admin et qui de temps en temps installent des choses à distance sur ma machine sans me prévenir, ce qui me crée parfois des surprises.
> 
> En l'occurence, j'ai beaucoup de choses Adobe installées dont je ne me sers jamais, j'ai entrepris de supprimer Extension Manager, Bridge et Device Central. Je redémarre et je vois si le fichier réapparait...
> 
> Sinon, je n'ai toujours pas compris ce qu'était Acrobat...


Je rêve ! Après avoir désinstallé Adobe  Extension Manager, Bridge et Device Central et redémarré tout allait bien, mais au redémarrage suivant, ils sont réapparus ! Avec bien sûr le plugin AdobePDFViewer dont je cherche à me débarrasser depuis le début... Quelle poisse cet Adobe !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h06 ----------




Moonwalker a dit:


> Adobe Acrobat est l'outil de création de PDF. Le Reader n'en constitue alors qu'une partie.
> 
> C'est là que cela devient un peu plus compliqué.
> 
> Bon. Dans tous les cas, ce qui est dans ~/Bibliothèque n'influe que sur ta session. Les fichiers de préférence sont reconstitués à l'ouverture de l'application qu'ils concernent. Ce ne sont simplement que des réglages à refaire.


ok. Donc je n'ai pas acrobat, mais j'ai sur mon ordinateur des com.abode.acrobat.* et des fichiers et dossiers Acrobat dans les préférences. Je ne sais pas vraiment pourquoi. Je vais tenter de supprimer le fichier ~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.safari.plist, on verra. Mais j'ai un doute étant donné l'intrusion d'Abode sur mon système...


----------



## diffeomorpheus (24 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à  tous,

J'ai enfin compris mon problème, je voulais vous dire que ça aurait été difficile de trouver et que je suis désolée d'avoir un peu perdu votre temps, du coup. En fait, l'équipe info de mon boulot avait mis en place l'installation automatique des logiciels en question à chaque démarrage de mon mac... D'où l'autorepair et compagnie. Je demande la désinstallation et ça devrait aller. 

Merci à tous de votre aide,


----------

